# FBQ 1000 ~ Trouble shooting



## soco (Apr 30, 2014)

Ihave already bought this and i made all the right connections but i believe that i fell into faulty item.
Ι check -call. all the levels (in-out) with the -10db and works fine.
I enter the filters(4) into the left engine -PA- and save them. also the rest filters(8) set them in the OF option.
Now there is no blinking in the front panel , only these 4 steadily red leds ~left engine~in out button green steadily also.
There is no efect from the filters in either of the lighting indications of the in-out button !(no light-blinking-steadily lighting)
Whats wrong , me or the machine?

P.S. I hope i am :help:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Does the little indication to the right of the digital numeric figure show “Hz” or kHz?” If so a filter you set for say, 60 Hz will actually be 6000 Hz (aka 6 kHz).

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## soco (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes thatsit !! icant believe it , thank you again!

Merry Christmas!!


----------

